# Keeping pulled pork moist



## jsk53 (Sep 3, 2015)

I found myself signed up for the local bbq competition this weekend. Not a problem except I got entered into both ribs and pulled pork. I only have one MES 30 smoker.  My thought is to do the pulled pork tomorrow and the ribs on Saturday as turn in is 3:45pm.  My concern is how to best keep the pulled pork moist overnight prior to heating it up in the crockpot on Saturday?  Any thoughts?  Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## crankybuzzard (Sep 3, 2015)

Can you vacuum pack it?  When I vac pack left over PP it comes out nice and moist from the pack, even after freezing.  I warm it up still packed in the bag, in some water with a slow heat rise.


----------



## jsk53 (Sep 3, 2015)

Never thought of that. I can vacuum pack, but for just overnight would it be worth it? Interesting idea and might just work. Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2015)

Vac-pac is not going to make a difference. Optimum is to smoke the day of turn in, you can hold in the MES at 150 or in a Cooler, foil and towels, for up to 5 hours. If you have to smoke ahead, smoke it, foiling is helpful, pull when done, bag and cool to 40°F in 2 hours and refer; You want moist? Use a good Finishing Sauce to reheat...JJ

*Foiling Juice / Sweet Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

*Foiling Juice*

For each Rack of Ribs Combine:

1T Pork Rub, yours

1/2 Stick Butter

1/2C Cane Syrup... Dark Corn Syrup...or Honey

1/4C Apple Cider...or Juice

1T Molasses

Optional: 2T Apple Cider Vinegar. Add 2T Mustard and 1/4C Ketchup to make it more of a KC Glaze.

Simmer until a syrupy consistency.

Allow to cool for 5 minutes, pour over foiled Ribs and

run your 2 hour phase of 3-2-1. For the last phase return

the ribs to the smoker BUT reserve any Juice remaining

in the Foil. Simmer the Juice over med/low heat to reduce to a saucy thickness. Glaze the Ribs for presentation or service.

*For a Sweet Finishing Sauce for Pulled Pork:*  Make a Double batch, skip the Butter.

If you plan to Foil the meat, add 1/2 the batch to the Foil Pack or place it in a Pan with your Butt, when the IT hits 165*F.

Cover the pan with foil and continue to heat to 205*F for pulling.

At 205* rest or hold the Butt in a cooler wrapped in towels until ready to serve.

Pull the Pork and place it back in the pan with the pan Juices and any additional reserved Foiling Juice to moisten, the meat should be shiny and juicy but not swimming in sauce. Serve while hot...OR... Bag and refrigerate until needed.

If you choose to Not Foil or Pan the Butt. Add the Finishing Sauce to the pulled meat before serving. Add the hot Finishing Sauce a little at a time until the Pork is moistened, again the meat should be shiny but not swimming in sauce.

When re-heating place the Pulled Pork in a Pan or Crock pot and add reserved Foiling Juice or Apple Cider, as needed to make up the Juice that was absorbed while the pork was refrigerated. Cover and re-heat in a pre-heated 325-350*F oven or on High in the crock pot to 165*F and Serve.

I was AMAZED...No additional sauce needed. ENJOY...JJ

*Tangy Pulled Pork Finishing Sauce*

This is more of an Eastern North Carolina style Finishing Sauce...

2 C Apple Cider Vinegar

2T Worcestershire Sauce or more to taste

1/4C Brown Sugar

1T Smoked Paprika

2 tsp Granulated Garlic

2 tsp Granulated Onion

2 tsp Fine Grind Black Pepper

1 tsp Celery Salt

1 tsp Cayenne Pepper or Red Pepper Flake. Add more if you like Heat.

1/2 tsp Grnd Allspice

Combine all and whisk well. This is a thin sauce, bring just to a simmer and remove from heat. Adjust sweetness by adding Brn Sugar or additional Vinegar as desired...Makes about 2 Cups.

For a *Lexington Style Dip*  add, 1/2C Ketchup and 1-3tsp Red Pepper Flakes...JJ


----------



## jsk53 (Sep 4, 2015)

Thanks JJ.  Great ideas as I have to do the cooking today. I only have one smoker, an MES30 and can't do ribs and pork at the same time. I want to do the ribs tomorrow for turn in.  You finishing sauces sound perfect.  I appreciate your input.

Jeff


----------

